# Video of Dexter's Wheel Swing



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Silly Dexter... he's a champion runner on his CSBW and LOOOOOVES IT (Thanks Larry T!!) 
I really want to get a video of him running because no one believes me how fast he can go! 
So I put his wheel in his play pen and devised a plan. I would wait until he started running and have my dad turn the lights on and maybe Dexter wouldn't notice.
Not the case. Hahaha (I wont lie, I didn't think it would work anyway)
So I didn't get a video of him running, but I did get a funny video of him swinging in his wheel
Somehow, when he stops, he really gets himself going
Hope you like it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q2SKCuj ... ideo_title


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Haha, I love it when they swing  but it makes me dizzy :?


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

That was too cute! :lol: 

hmmmm...I wonder if they make night vision goggles for cameras?


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha So cute. That's all my grandma has ever seen Bulu do. It's not a wheel anymore, its a swing


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute!! It looked like he was doing it on purpose after the first few seconds. Gotta love the hedgie swing!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

that is too funny! and idk who that was giggling, maybe you? but the giggling was tickling me to death. cute video! :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

panda said:


> that is too funny! and idk who that was giggling, maybe you? but the giggling was tickling me to death. cute video! :lol:


Haha yep thats me. I'm 22 but I sound 12 



TikiLola said:


> That was too cute! :lol:
> hmmmm...I wonder if they make night vision goggles for cameras?


Night vision! Good idea! I wish there was an app for that... maybe i'll invent it and use the money to buy Dexter presents



PJM said:


> So cute!! It looked like he was doing it on purpose after the first few seconds. Gotta love the hedgie swing!


He very well might have been... he does it a lot haha


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I was giggling, too! That is seriously hilarious. It really looked like he was making himself keep swinging. And then his little foot steps down and the wheel just stops. :lol: 

Mildred won't wheel when there's light in the room (usually even the light from a TV keeps her away from her wheel) but she couldn't care less if I watch her, so I feel spoiled.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha, aww, Dexter's a funny little guy! Larry should rename it the Carolina Storm Swing


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

understandable  im 21 but look 14, and i have no idea how young i sound maybe i'll start taking a poll on that as well :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

panda said:


> understandable  im 21 but look 14, and i have no idea how young i sound maybe i'll start taking a poll on that as well :lol:


Saaaaame! People still ask me if I want a kids menu... :roll:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha same thing for me too! but i suppose its a good thing in the long run. :roll:


----------

